# what type of paint is safe to use inside your tank?



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Would latex or acrylic be safe to use?


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

I've researched what other people have used without a problem and found Krylon Fusion Spray Paint. You can get it at Walmart for about $5 a can.

I am trying to wait for a full cure which is 7 days before putting it into may tank, but if completely dry I don't think it would be a problem. I tested it for a few minutes after 24 hour dry and it didn't kill my fish.


----------



## salty toes (Oct 24, 2003)

use pool paint


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

the krylon is safe after it dries.i have put it in a tank after 1 hr and had no problems.after a year or so it started flaking off.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

fishwolfe said:


> the krylon is safe after it dries.i have put it in a tank after 1 hr and had no problems.after a year or so it started flaking off.


No problem's eh? I'd say flaking off after a year qualifies as a problem. If paint is not allowed to fully cure once applied, it may not fully adhere to the surface properly and he result is premature "flaking off".


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i think the more people that use it,no matter how long you let it cure,will have the same problems.disregarding the manufacturer about not using it underwater is fool hearty.only time will tell if others have this problem.i have pieces that still are painted black and haven't flaked off and pieces that have.i really would be surprised if anyone has used it long term with no problems whatsoever.just my .02 and its probably worth less than that.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

football mom said:


> Would latex or acrylic be safe to use?


Out of curiosity, what are you trying to paint? For some things there are other (better?) options for changing color than paint.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------

